

TI LM393 – dual comparator: weekend die-shot - DiabloD3
http://zeptobars.ru/en/read/TI-LM393-dual-comparator

======
joezydeco
If you like these microphotographs of silicon dies, here's an oldie but a
goodie:

[http://micro.magnet.fsu.edu/creatures/index.html](http://micro.magnet.fsu.edu/creatures/index.html)

Lots of inside jokes and hidden things on many of your favorite old chips.

------
marshray
Here's the datasheet with schematic:
[http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/lm393.pdf](http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/lm393.pdf)

Ah, the days when 9 transistors could change the world.

